# Burstner Side Marker Light Fuse



## saxonborg (Sep 24, 2017)

New member here so treat me gently lol. I have a Burstner T660 Nexxo 2008 on a Ford Transit, I broke one of the top outline marker lights on a recent trip, I have replaced the lamp, it doesn't work neither do any of the other side marker lights.My Burstner manual says the fuse for these lights is in Schaudt relay unit AD01 in either of the front seat consoles, I take it they mean seatbase. I have removed the drivers seat and only found the starter battery and electrics related to the base vehicle. In the passenger seat base is the large control unit EBL99 and a small connector block, I can't see anything that looks like the AD01 unit. I have contacted Burstner direct, they just referred me to a local dealer who advised that the AD01 unit is either in the seat base or situated next to the leisure battery. Unfortunately it is not to be found in either.
So does any Nexxo owner out there have a clue where this unit could be, any help would gratefully appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

I would look at the vehicle electrics, our chassis is on the fiat base and the external lights are fused in the box in the dash. I thought that the EBL99 is a separate unit for the habitation supply. 

Regards

Mike


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi Mike, you are correct the EBL99 does serve the habitation electrics and charging however my Burstner manual says that have an AD01 fitted to provide power to the side marker and outline marker lights. It doesn't look like they are wired into the sidelight circuit as they (the sidelights)are still functioning. Looks like I need a sparks on the job as I don't seem to be getting anywhere. Thanks for your interest anyway.
Cheers


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Try this link.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/182-electrical/121930-marker-lights-not-working.html

Not sure that there is much more info here.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

You say there is a small connector block with the EBL99, that is not the AD01 is it. I guess you are correct as the AD01 is marked as such.
I have a Nexxo T720 on a Fiat Ducato and I do have an AD01 withe the EBL99 under the passenger seat.
Have you got the Burstner manual ?

andytw


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 24, 2017)

*Fuse now found*

Problem now resolved, the narrative in the Burstner handbook advises that an AD01 is fitted, this is not so. When I looked at the part circuit diagram included in the handbook it shows that the outline marker lights are wired into the number plate light circuit. I hadn't realised that they were not lit either, so as these are fed from the base vehicle electrics I located the fuse under the dash replaced with new and heh presto all lights are now functioning again. The moral of this story then is don't believe everything you read in a Burstner handbook. Thanks to everyone who took an interest in this issue.


----------

